# Womans saddle article



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

http://www.bikeradar.com/gear/article/buyers-guide-to-womens-saddles--189


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

> Well listen up, fellas, saddle pressure on female genitalia is the equivalent of you sitting on the end of your old man. Yeah, it's that sensitive!


Hey, that's MY line!!! Guys don't understand why I've tried 15+ saddles in the past two years until I put it in those terms.


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

Be nice if they actually had some saddles in that guide.


----------

